# Paragon Trimpots



## dorrisant (Nov 4, 2019)

I have built the Paragon and love it. That said, I'm building another. Does anyone have a part number and/or source for trimpots that fit precisely on the pcb?

Tony


----------



## K Pedals (Nov 4, 2019)

dorrisant said:


> I have built the Paragon and love it. That said, I'm building another. Does anyone have a part number and/or source for trimpots that fit precisely on the pcb?
> 
> Tony











						50K OHM TRIMMER POTENTIOMETER CERMET 1 TURN 3362P
					

Lead Free - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## Robert (Nov 4, 2019)

You're looking for 3362P type trim pots.

Tayda has them:  https://www.taydaelectronics.com/50k-ohm-trimmer-potentiometer-cermet-1-turn-3362p.html
Mouser does too:  https://www.mouser.com/Search/Refine?Keyword=3362P-1-503LF


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 5, 2019)

And DigiKey...


----------



## Travis (Nov 5, 2019)

How did you set the trimpots? Around 50% it's okey?


----------



## dorrisant (Nov 5, 2019)

Thanks guys... ordered. I don't remember how the trims were set. When I build, I'll report back.


----------



## Travis (Nov 5, 2019)

Okey, Thanks!
My ones have a little "POP" sound when I switch on with the 3pdt. Can I solve this? It's sound pretty good


----------



## ambusch85 (Nov 5, 2019)

From Analogman's website, the trim pot all the way down is stock.  For darker guitar or amps, turning the treble up a bit helps brighten them .  I used a daughter board for switch and trimmers to make them external, but having built this I wish I put just did 4 switches.  2 on-off-on for the clipping arrangements and 2 that would short the trim pot for stock setting, and then a treble boost that is user defined by the position of the trim pot.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 5, 2019)

RCZ said:


> Okey, Thanks!
> My ones have a little "POP" sound when I switch on with the 3pdt. Can I solve this? It's sound pretty good



The Paragon has ant-pop resistors on the inputs and outputs.  It's possible that something outside the pedal is causing the pop.  What do you have before and after the Paragon in your pedal chain?


----------



## ambusch85 (Nov 5, 2019)

Shouldn't be a huge pop.  The pull down resistors should prevent excessive pop.  I've had dodgy switches that would pop even with the pull down resistors.

Edit:  Looks like Chuck beat me to it.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 5, 2019)

Could be the LED too


----------



## Travis (Nov 5, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> The Paragon has ant-pop resistors on the inputs and outputs.  It's possible that something outside the pedal is causing the pop.  What do you have before and after the Paragon in your pedal chain?



Carl Martin Compressor Limiter, but when i plug allone it plug


----------



## Travis (Nov 6, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Could be the LED too


Some solution if the led is the problem?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 6, 2019)

Yes, we soft switch the LED.  First confirm it's the LED either by disconnecting it so it's always off or temporarily jumpering the LED terminals on the stomp switch so it's always on.  If the problem goes away, it's the LED.


----------



## Travis (Nov 7, 2019)

Ok I Will try.


----------



## Travis (Nov 7, 2019)

Another question, It could be possible changue the Paragon switch PCB with two pcb's for 3pdt?? THX you all.


----------



## Boba7 (Sep 18, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> The Paragon has ant-pop resistors on the inputs and outputs.  It's possible that something outside the pedal is causing the pop.  What do you have before and after the Paragon in your pedal chain?



Hey Chuck, just wondering, all my KOT clones have a slight pop too, with nothing before or after them, plugged straight into the amp and the guitar. I wonder if using a smaller value pulldown resistor at the output would help. I usually put 100k there, not 1M. Just wondering.


----------



## Boba7 (Oct 10, 2022)

Boba7 said:


> Hey Chuck, just wondering, all my KOT clones have a slight pop too, with nothing before or after them, plugged straight into the amp and the guitar. I wonder if using a smaller value pulldown resistor at the output would help. I usually put 100k there, not 1M. Just wondering.


Haha and here I am two years later asking myself the same question 😂

I’ve seen reports of the Analogman KOT popping a bit so that’s that.

At the output I usually omit the electrolytic 1uf in parallel with the film 1uf and directly use a film or mlcc 2.2uf, but I guess that cant possibly make any difference right?

Maybe I should try 10k pulldown resistor…


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 10, 2022)

Film & MLCC caps should not be leaky, so lowering the pulldown resistor won't help. I'd stick with the 1M pulldown.  10K will load the tone network too much.  Those electrolytic output caps should be tantalum.

Actually, the more I look at this circuit, the less I like it.  Time for a Boneyard edition.

This one is overdue for breadboarding.


----------



## MichaelW (Oct 10, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Film & MLCC caps should not be leaky, so lowering the pulldown resistor won't help. I'd stick with the 1M pulldown.  10K will load the tone network too much.  Those electrolytic output caps should be tantalum.
> 
> Actually, the more I look at this circuit, the less I like it.  Time for a Boneyard edition.
> 
> This one is overdue for breadboarding.


I'd be all over a Boneyard Paragon!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 10, 2022)

I can't do too much to change it, otherwise it stops being a KoT and becomes a BluesBreaker or an MI Audio Crunch Box. 

Around the time I started buying boards here, I was also buying Chinese clone pedals.  One of the best ones I got was the Joyo JF-39 Deluxe Crunch.   It's a copy of the MI Audio Crunch Box v3 [Crunch Captain].


----------

